# GLib Compilation



## ekd123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am a developer uses GLib/GTK+. I need the functionality of GTK+ 3.5.6 now (yes, it's unstable). However, it depends on GLib 2.33. The latest version in MarcusCom is Glib 2.32.

Then I downloaded the latest version of GLib and I wanted to compile it by myself but I failed:

```
% ./configure LDFLAGS=-L/usr/local/lib
...
boring
...
checking libintl.h usability... no
checking libintl.h presence... no
checking for libintl.h... no
configure: error: 
*** You must have either have gettext support in your C library, or use the
*** GNU gettext library. (http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/gettext.html
```

Wait, I've *really* installed gettext. 


```
% ls /var/db/pkg | grep gettext        
gettext-0.18.1.1
```

My development stops due to this problem. Any ideas?


----------



## Markand (Aug 30, 2012)

Try


```
export CFLAGS="-I/usr/local/include"
export LDFLAGS="-L/usr/local/lib"
./configure --prefix=/usr/local
```

Then if it works, use gmake instead of make.


----------

